# Puppy Training - Edinburgh



## Simbathecat (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello 

I posted a few weeks ago asking for advice on puppy training/ manuals and "Perfect Puppy" and "Before you get your puppy" have now been read cover to cover and both have been incredibly helpful- thank you!

So in the last 2 weeks we have now chosen our Border Terrier puppy and we collect him in 3 weeks!! He'll be 8 weeks old when we collect him and will be called Earl. 

My next question is about puppy training classes in the Edinburgh area. I've done a few internet searches and Lynn "The Dog Lady" keeps cropping up - I wondered if anyone had attended her classes and whether they would recommend her? I'm now aware that there are many different "styles" of training and we dont want to set back Earl's progress by choosing the wrong class. 

Any advice or recommendation would be greatly appreciated. 

Emma


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Having gone to 3 different classes, I'd say make SURE that clicker training is being used.

The first class was old-school, asking us to squirt water in the dog's faces to quiet them, and jerking them about on the lead. We went once.

The second, which I'm just now deciding to give up after 2 sessions, is much better but still relies on pulling the dog around sometimes. And the instructors and I have different ideas about what words to use. There's no quibbling with a click!

At the third, clicker training, I saw absolutely no coercion happening. None. That is how I want my dog trained, so that he can trust me to look out for his well-being.

That class is in Airdrie, a fair way from Edinburgh, but let me know if you want the contact info.


----------



## Wee Hels (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Emma 

Whereabouts in Edinburgh are you and would you be happy to travel within the Lothians?

I am aware there is an class in Liberton and there is also a class here in Tranent in the Town Hall but having not been to any of them, I cannot personally recommend them but will find out more details for you if you wish!

Hels x


----------



## Beatrice Mary (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes - can recommend Lynn the Dog Lady and also Darcregan at Darcregan Dobermanns and Dog Training and there is also East Lothian DTC at East Lothian Dog Training Club - Home

Good luck


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you know if they do clicker training?


----------



## Beatrice Mary (Nov 18, 2009)

Lynn does and Darcregan will show you if you wish


----------



## Simbathecat (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply. 

I'm based in the Portobello area of Edinburgh so Lynn's class is ideal and it's great to get a recommendation. I'll def check it out. 

Fyfer - I did read your other thread about training classes and I guess your experiences are just what I'm trying to avoid! Maybe see you at Lynn the Dog Lady!! 

Thanks again x


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi -- Please let me know how you get on. Lynn is difficult for me to get to, since I"m up in Fife. But it might be worth it. Can you let me know how it goes for you?

Many thanks...


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Just a quick suggestion too - I would recommend going along to watch any classes you are interested in now, before you get your puppy.

This way you get to observe the class before enrolling on it, see if you like their methods/attitude etc, if the classes are fun, if the people look like they are having fun.

Any good class should let you do this. I always sit in on a class before joining - although sometimes even this doesnt guarantee the classes will be exactly what you need...but it does save most mistakes.

I dont know what it is like there, but round here, the popular clasees get signed up way in advance, so if you really like a class, you can get your pup signed up for their next course in advance so you know you have a place.

good luck!


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I took Arran to Lynn's class, they are a bit on the big side for me ( our one was anyway ). For me it was a big mistake, I should have realised how sensitive Arran was but as this was my first try at classes I felt I had to stick with it. I wasn't to happy when she went on holiday a few times and her mother came to help . I've got a friend who has been taking her lab pup and she's thinking of stopping as she also felt the class was to big. I'm just along the road from you in Leith.

Terri


----------



## Simbathecat (Feb 3, 2010)

That is a good idea, I'll arrange to "view" beforehand. That's interesting about class sizes too and will bear that in mind. 

Hi Fyfer - I'll def let you know how I get on. We wont be able to actually start attending classes until after 26 March but will let you know what I observe! 

Emma


----------



## nykea (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new here, but I went to Lynn's classes. In general we enjoyed it, but I do agree that classes are rather large. But wanted to mention Darcreagan. Their web site looks great and I love that they go further with their training. But getting in is a bloody joke. I tried to get a spot for more than a year now, sending e mails, calling, leaving voice mail... Never got any response.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

yvonne is always busy


----------



## nykea (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I guess, but it's just very frustrating. This is probably the only Club that I would really like to join and I can't!!


----------



## Abbi (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi 

I went to Lynn's puppy socialisation class and really enjoyed it. We are now in week 5 of the 7 week beginner's obedience classes. The class is big, but Lynn has several helpers and splits the class into groups. I've been to see 2 others - one in Tranent and one in Athelstaneford.

The one in Tranent - choke collars and pulling dogs around. No treats and no clickers.

The one in Athelstaneford - a really friendly and chirpy husband and wife team. We saw the "gold" class and there were no treats and no clickers at that stage but it was definitely better than the Tranent one.


----------



## rowanrachel (May 7, 2011)

Hiya, I was just reading the thread with intrest as I'm doing research in the hopes of getting a puppy next year...well I did a bit of a websearch and came accross this page: Dog Training in Edinburgh - Phone Numbers, Addresses, Postcodes, Useful Information - MisterWhat

It lists dog trainers in Edinburgh and some have websites and do puppy classes!

 
Rachel - Future Samoyed owner!


----------



## crackin (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi I took my puppy to Lynn the dog ladys puppy class he was very timid at first but now loves other dogs I can abduction do recommend ,everyone to go and meet Lynn. Good luck and enjoy your pup, they grow up fast.


----------

